# Aquarium backgrounds



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I have been noticing lately on a lot of the photos being posted that most hobbyists on this forum have no backgrounds on their tanks. I am more curious why to be honest. If there is no background your aquarium will actually appear smaller as there is no measure of depth to the back of the aquarium. Some backgrounds are too busy and can take away from the display but a nice solid Blue or Black can really bring out the color in the fish and improve the display overall. Also, hiding the electrical cords and everything else that may be behind the aquarium is a big plus! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

should get some 3D ones again


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Every one of mine has a blue or black background (I prefer black but got the blue ones before I learned to paint them black). Way nicer than seeing cords. I think most people set up the tanks without knowing the difference and then afterwards, it's too awkward to add it in.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Everyone of mine has a blue or black background (I prefer black but got the blue ones before I learned to paint them black). Way nicer than seeing cords. I think most people set up the tanks without knowing the difference and then afterwards, it's too awkward to add it in.


Perhaps but it makes a huge difference!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Perhaps but it makes a huge difference!


I agree with you 100%. It just looks unfinished without a background. In my 20 gallon planted, I can't really see the background at all, so it doesn't make much difference, but I just hate seeing hoses and pipes and cords.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

It is the first thing I notice on any posted displays. Stands out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

as much as I like black backgrounds, with low or medium light-level tanks it just becomes too dark, especially if there is a lot of wood in the tank.
For example, my 44g has a big stump in it, and a huge floating island of riccia and duckweed for spawning. It's a moody looking set-up to begin with, and when I tried a black background, the interior became a cave. I tried blue, but it looked absurd.
I really like the textured backgrounds, in sand and light browns, but those are prohibitively expensive. Blue can work for many heavily planted tanks, but again it depends on the set-up . Backgrounds featuring plant-scapes are too busy and typically look fake.
I've taken to using translucent coroplast panels, which allow for back-lighting or for daylight to reach the tank. Algae is my favorite background


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Can you use a mirror as a background?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I plan to use opaque window film when I move my tanks this next time. Mine have no background right now as I find the blue kinda bright, the black too dark, and the scenery ones too busy, like you said.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm about 50/50 with backgrounds on my tanks. I picked up about 4' of background for $2 when Petcetera closed. My 5 and 15g are next to each other, and it actually worked out nicely to use the same background for both (it's the scenery type). But neither is in there properly, or even cut to the proper size! They're just sort of tucked behind there. 
My turtle tanks don't have a proper background. I saw a neat idea a while ago where someone made there own background collage with cutouts from magazines and whatnot, so I sort of started to do that, but ended up with just two pictures on there xD But they're strategically placed so they hide the intake/output tubes.
I tried a background on my 90g turtle tank, using a grass mat, but I really didn't like the looks of it. So now that one just has a picture of a skull and Frank Sinatra on the back 

I printed off a couple of pictures to act as a background for my 10g, because as you say, it was a tangle of wires. Again, they're not the proper size or even attached to the tank in any way, but it doesn't look half bad.
And my little 2.5 tank is actually sort of lit from behind, so if I put a background behind it, the tank would be pretty dark. But there's really only 1 cable behind that one, so it's no biggy.

I'm not crazy about the blue backgrounds, black is OK, but I think I would prefer the look of an open back than a solid background...


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I`d love to get a black background for my 48 1/2 L x 18 1/2 W x 25 3/8 H tank, but I haven`t been able to find one that high. Is it possible to order some in, or does no one make it?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I have black painted on backgrounds on most of my tanks & I really like them. 

On my 2.5 gallon Betta tanks I have white background & I'm very happy with them too. The tanks don't have lights on them and the white brightens up the tanks and shows the colors of the Bettas & plants well.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i use a black background, thinking of paint it on though, hate it when water gets between the background and the glass


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

I misplaced mine when I moved, could I ask how much you sell the black/blue ones for?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I use black background and it looks definitely better


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a black background on my 33 planted right now, but I've read the best choice for planted is actually an extremely dark green. Thinking about trying it out sometime.

The only tanks that look decent without background are ones designed for 360 degree viewing I think. It really does make a huge difference.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> i use a black background, thinking of paint it on though, hate it when water gets between the background and the glass


 No water will get behind it if you use Vaseline and seal it off 
I have both painted as well as the fake planted ones. I found they look amazing if you put them on with Vaseline . works like a charm and is crystal clear.when viewed from the front. 
I do not recommend the '' Marina Clearview "" crap that you can buy for 10 bucks or so , way to thin and not nearly as easy to work with.
When done with Vaseline leave a 1/4 inch gap around it and silicone the edges and it will last you a lifetime.
But yea a tank with NO background looks ....funny 
bill


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i have a feeling my kid will figure out theres vaseline there and mess with it


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> i have a feeling my kid will figure out theres vaseline there and mess with it


With the edges of the back ground sealed off with silicone there will be no way of getting at it. Unless you tell them they wont know ...or care .


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the scenic backgrounds but have now switched to a solid black background on my planted tank, just to lazy to fight with the bigger tank to get a new background behind it!


----------



## Rii (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm away from home right now, I tried to find a picture of my background but all I could find was this video I had on my phone...






I used rocks! The filter and heater are hidden in the corner behind the rocks, so it looks like there's nothing unnatural in the tank at all.

Sorry about the awful video quality. just thought I'd share as it was topic-relevant


----------

